# Reply from the tax man.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.










What can I say :roll: ..

ray.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I will ask my accountant to fill that section in for me. :lol: :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Love*

Love it !

LOL

TM


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

yes, quite funny, but where is this on the current tax return?

http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/forms/sa100.pdf

a good story, but I can't find anything....


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

bognormike said:


> yes, quite funny, but where is this on the current tax return?
> 
> http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/forms/sa100.pdf
> 
> a good story, but I can't find anything....


Hi.

Ahhhhtishooanal :lol: :lol: :lol:

ray.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

rayrecrok said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> > yes, quite funny, but where is this on the current tax return?
> ...


what did you expect from an accountant :roll: :lol:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello again raja.
What are you trying to do with a seven year old thread?? Not the brightest of starts really.



Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Is it just me or are you losing it Ray?!

I have no idea what you're on about!


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Aaahh - it looks even more odd now the offending post has been removed . . .


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Jean. It's lost.


Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Ah... If the deleted post had left a hole in the post numbering then I would have caught on.

Good to know you're not losing your marbles Ray!!


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Well it's still there. I just read it. Took a while to bubble up from the archives. But then I'm used to internet that's too slow to catch a cold. Yes TFT!!! Up all the numbers by at least 80%.


----------

